# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed >  Need a 3D Printout From a File

## dellsam34

Looking for a 3D printing service for the attached part in the picture (about 2"by 5"), I have the CAD file, big companies want big money, looking for an affordable service, Please let me know if interested so I can send you the file.

----------


## fred_dot_u

One portion of your design appears to be not well suited for FFF printing. The "points" of the extruded star shape will not be pointy using filament type printing. Are you willing to have slightly rounded points, or do you require them? If the latter, you'll be seeking a print completed by MSLA or similar methods, which will increase the cost.

In the orientation shown, support will be required for FFF printing. With a vertical orientation, the layer lines will be perpendicular to the main axis. Is that an acceptable configuration?

----------


## dellsam34

The star corners don’t have to be sharp and the orientation doesn’t matter this is just a visualisation, the object is actually upright in the file.

----------


## fred_dot_u

With those considerations removed, it should be a relatively easy print. I'm a hobbyist 3D printer, but take on outside work occasionally. Send the file and I'll give you a quote. PLA, ABS, what material?

----------


## dellsam34

Any material, it's a battery pack holder, though too brittle materials should be avoided.

----------


## fred_dot_u

I've got green ABS in the printer ready to go, which is less brittle than PLA and easy enough for me to print. I'll pop off a direct message to you shortly. Fusion 360 gave me fits to import the SLDPRT file, but I was able to eventually convert it to STL, the standard for 3D printing. 130 mm tall, close to your approximation.

----------


## industrialforms

Hello from Industrial Forms!

We can offer really good prices and great service for your product !
Get in touch for free quote or project review by sending me email 
robert.plauszewski@industrialforms.co.uk  or true our website 
www.industrialforms.co.uk

Ohh please don't forget visit our gallery to check our project !
We are doing the best service only !

----------

